# Apple Tart Tatin - Must it be hot?



## newfieluve (Jul 2, 2003)

Apple Tart Tatin should be serve hot, directly from the oven. Has anyone every served it at room temperature (after you've removed it from the pan, of course)?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

At a couple of catering gigs we have served it room temp. No problem.I personally would like it slightly warm with some ice cream.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

sure ive even served it cold on a summers day its fine


----------

